# dirt jumping is los angales



## infagon (Jan 25, 2008)

does anyone know where there are some good dirt jumps in santa monica area other than the flats in marina del ray. thanks


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

infagon said:


> does any one no where ther is some good dirt jumps in LA area other than the flats in marina del ray. thanks


I don't think anyone understood you, here's a quick translation with some gramer and speling correkshuns:

Dirt Jumping in Los Angeles

Does anyone know where there are some good dirt jumps in the LA area other than the flats in Marina Del Rey? Thanks.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

yes


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

It's LA dude... of course. heard there are some sick jumps in Compton. Go there and ask the locals, they are friendly.


----------



## infagon (Jan 25, 2008)

cool any where closer to santa monica


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> It's LA dude... of course. heard there are some sick jumps in Compton. Go there and ask the locals, they are friendly.


Yeah make sure you at night too


----------



## infagon (Jan 25, 2008)

haha im not stupid that place is sketch ill get shot lol


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

I know where some sweet jumps are. Here, I circled them on the map for you....


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey! My jumps are on that map!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Cru, you're giving away locations to secret trails.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*dirt jumping IS los angales*

It's OK. He spelled it "Los Angales" so nobody will ever know.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

PM Zach Dank or WestCoastHucker and ask for directions to the sick gnar gnar...


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> PM Zach Dank or WestCoastHucker and ask for directions to the sick gnar gnar...


HAHAHAHAHA lol rolf ahahahhahahah lolololol llulululullululul ehheheheh ahahhaah lolol     :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> I know where some sweet jumps are. Here, I circled them on the map for you....


that's a sweet map, i see at least a dozen dope spots...


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

i think if that map were a satellite image it would be easier to find all the spots... haha. :thumbsup:


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

build some, yo


----------

